
Hong Kong for International Business: Stick a Fork in It - hktruth
https://www.chinalawblog.com/2019/08/hong-kong-for-international-business-stick-a-fork-in-it.html
======
contingencies
IMHO author is a US 'China expert' ripoff, source: I sought a quote from him
and his rates were (even by lawyer standards) absolutely atrocious.

His interest in writing this article is clearly in removing HK in client minds
as it's effective competition for him.

I can recommend alternative law firms by email.

